# Cursor erstellen



## MissIndependent (24. Januar 2004)

Hallo!
Ich wusste leider nicht genau welches Forum ich nehmen soll, aber ich denke das passt hier auch ganz gut hin.

Nun aber zu meinem Thema!
Ich würde gern einmal wissen wie man einen eigenen Cursor erstellt!
Er muss ja also .cur abgespeichert werden, aber wo geht dies?

Danke schnomal

Lg
miss


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Januar 2004)

Hi,

Dr.Web hat sich mit dem Thema mal befasst. Zu finden ist das Ganze hier . Bei Microangelo musst Du mal kucken, obs da irgendwo eine Trialversion gibt, denn mit PS geht das definitv nicht.

Viel Spass damit
ALF


----------



## subzero (25. Januar 2004)

Hab ich schonmal gepostet sowas..


----------

